# Even wax coating?



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

I tried out Collinite 476s on my car recently, and am intending to finish the rest off in due course. One thing I noticed during application, which I used to get with Zymol waxes, but didn't get with the Autoglym HD I tried is a sort of streaking effect as if the wax is slightly thinner in one area than another. It only shows from certain angles but you can notice areas that look slightly darker. With Zymol I could apply more wax over the area and even it up, but with Collinite this trick didn't seem to work very well, if at all. I also tried going over with a carnauba detailing spray to try and even things up but that did nothing.

Does anyone else find this with hard waxes if you look from certain directions? How can I best minimize this? :?:


----------



## Alex_TT (Feb 22, 2010)

Thats worrying! i'm waiting for my collinite 476 to come through the post! did debate various waxes not all hard. But wish i could help...

Will let you know how i get on when it finally comes through, and when the weather is nice enough to let me get out there and clean her up!


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

ScoobyTT said:


> I tried out Collinite 476s on my car recently, and am intending to finish the rest off in due course. One thing I noticed during application, which I used to get with Zymol waxes, but didn't get with the Autoglym HD I tried is a sort of streaking effect as if the wax is slightly thinner in one area than another. It only shows from certain angles but you can notice areas that look slightly darker. With Zymol I could apply more wax over the area and even it up, but with Collinite this trick didn't seem to work very well, if at all. I also tried going over with a carnauba detailing spray to try and even things up but that did nothing.


Scooby didn't notice when I put into onto my car, and I know you also have a dark coloured car. How long did you leave the wax to 'cure'? I let mine completely haze over, which I know can be a mistake with other waxes although I then actually found it easier to buff off and left a nice finish. Perhaps you didn't leave for as long???

Was it the same area you put the Carlack on? Perhaps that affected it?

Other than that afraid I can't help. Car still beading well three weeks after it's application and even stuck some on my wheel outer rims today!


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

I got that when i tried that turtle wax ice crap... :x

Love collinite 476, did mine yesterday, went to the car today, and spotted i hadn't taken it off the front wing  Expected it to be welded on, but came off easy fortunately


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

manphibian said:


> I got that when i tried that turtle wax ice crap... :x
> 
> Love collinite 476, did mine yesterday, went to the car today, and spotted i hadn't taken it off the front wing  Expected it to be welded on, but came off easy fortunately


Very funny. Did the same with nearside sill. Went out in the car, walked round passenger side and there was still loads of wax all over the bottom of the car. Sure the people in Tesco Express though I was a weirdo polishing the car in the carpark...


----------



## Alex_TT (Feb 22, 2010)

several shiny panels - ONE gleaming pannel!?

ill take that on board when the ol collinite eventually gets delivered, Check ALL panels!

so do you guys usually treat a pannel one at a time or wax the whole lot then buff?


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

Alex_TT said:


> several shiny panels - ONE gleaming pannel!?
> 
> ill take that on board when the ol collinite eventually gets delivered, Check ALL panels!
> 
> so do you guys usually treat a pannel one at a time or wax the whole lot then buff?


I generally do a panel at a time, two at most.


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

Similar to Ade in that I'd do a couple at a time, however just thought with the collinite I could do a few more panels before coming back to buff the first due to it not cremating onto the paint like other waxes do. Certainly wasn't brave enough to do the whole car before buffing off!


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

MrHooky said:


> Similar to Ade in that I'd do a couple at a time, however just thought with the collinite I could do a few more panels before coming back to buff the first due to it not cremating onto the paint like other waxes do. Certainly wasn't brave enough to do the whole car before buffing off!


The ease with which it came off the next day suggests you could do the whole car before buffing if you wanted to....


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

guys i must be doing it wrong. I use dodo supernatural, coat the whole car, go indoors for an hour then come back and remove :?


----------



## retsofkram (Jun 1, 2009)

ScoobyTT said:


> I tried out Collinite 476s on my car recently, and am intending to finish the rest off in due course. One thing I noticed during application, which I used to get with Zymol waxes, but didn't get with the Autoglym HD I tried is a sort of streaking effect as if the wax is slightly thinner in one area than another. It only shows from certain angles but you can notice areas that look slightly darker. With Zymol I could apply more wax over the area and even it up, but with Collinite this trick didn't seem to work very well, if at all. I also tried going over with a carnauba detailing spray to try and even things up but that did nothing.
> 
> Does anyone else find this with hard waxes if you look from certain directions? How can I best minimize this? :?:


Hi Scooby,

Try applying with the applicator being warm, dip it in warm water and wring it out then use. Most hard waxes can / should be used like this 
:wink:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

In this weather it wouldn't stay warm for long :lol: but I'll give it a try. Cheers.


----------



## TTrich (Sep 11, 2009)

I always apply by hand


----------

